# Frosty Freeze



## A U Tiger (Jun 7, 2008)

Why has my frost free refer developed a frost coating on all surfaces in freezer and noticed a warming in refer?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,



> frost free refer



Make, model#?



> Why has my frost free refer developed a frost coating on all surfaces in freezer and noticed a warming in refer?



Frost in the freezer could be an air leak ( door gasket, wire hole, ect ), also a frost free failure would be a prime suspect.

http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_notcold.html

jeff.


----------



## A U Tiger (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeff1, I have read the link you provided and it sounds very much like my issue.
The make is a whirlpool model # ET20PK   20.1 cu ft.
                                            ET20PM
It has provided seven years worry free service thus far, and I hope more to come. I will study the resolve to the link and I appreciate your help.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

> ET20PK





> ET20PM



Unit will have only one model# on it....manual or use&care guide may be for more than one model.

ET20PKXAN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXAW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXDN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXDN01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXDN02  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXDN03  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXDW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXDW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXDW02  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXDW03  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTF00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTF01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTG00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTG01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTM00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTM01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTN01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXTW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PKXXN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXXN01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXXW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXXW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXYG00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXYN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXYW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXYW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount Refrigerators* 
ET20PKXYW02  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount Refrigerators* 
ET20PKXZG00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZG01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZG10  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZN01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZN10  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PKXZW10  

ET20PMXDN00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDN01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount TOP MOUNT REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDN02  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PMXDN03  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDN04  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDW00  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDW01  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount TOP MOUNT REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDW02  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATORS 
ET20PMXDW03  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 
ET20PMXDW04  WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR 



> It has provided seven years worry free service thus far, and I hope more to come



Most will last 10-15 years.

This link here may help as well 

jeff.


----------



## chad zimmerman (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a GE refrigerator 8 years old 11 months ago i had it serviced, tech advised i had a small leak in the system and would need to add freon later.  how do i do this, and what do recommend on freon (134a)


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,



> tech advised i had a small leak in the system and would need to add freon later.



1) "Freon" was a bastard name for R12 refrigerant gas. R12 hasn't been used since around 1994.
2) A "real" Appliance Tech should know you cannot "add" refrigerant gas to a system that you suspect has a leak or = BIG fines.
3) The system must be repaired or the remaining gas is removed and the product is removed from service.



> what do recommend on freon (134a)



Model/serial tag has this info.

jeff.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 10, 2008)

As always...good to the point advice. Keep up the good work, and welcome to the triple digits. 100 helpful posts.


----------



## A U Tiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi jeff1,  Sorry about the model number. Lazy and looked up the manual instead of on refridg.
The first link sure has described the fan striking and warming issues. Wanted to post another issue with the generation of lots of water in the lower compartment about two months back. Now its not cooling prop.
Model # is  ET20PMXDW03 WHIRLPOOL Top-Mount REFRIGERATOR

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## A U Tiger (Jun 11, 2008)

jeff1, I forget to mention the second link would not download pdf file so have no reply. May be my dialup speed, I live way back in the country.

Thanks again


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, that link for a PDF file....70 pages worth.



> The first link sure has described the fan striking and warming issues. Wanted to post another issue with the generation of lots of water in the lower compartment about two months back. Now its not cooling prop.



A frost or ice build up can certainly leak into places that it shouldn't, but a clogged or restricted defrost drain can also leak water into the fresh food section.
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig_leaking.html

jeff.


----------

